# Help required on adjusting PH with calcium sulphate



## Cecilweetabix (16/7/16)

Hey all
I am just starting a brew - I am brewing an English Ale (using a clone recipe of Old Speckled Hen from BeerSmith).

My question is does anyone know how much calcium sulphate i should use for an end volume of 24L in the fermenter to get close to Northern England water starting using Sydney tap water unfiltered? Or can point me to an appropriate place on web - I have been searching but just getting frustrated! I looked at the John Palmer info and bloody hell - I went cross eyed!

My go to if I do not find out before my water is at temperature is to use one teaspoon - we will see


----------



## Reman (16/7/16)

Do you know the what the water profile is that you are aiming for?

This is mine for an ESB which you can adjust to hit your targets. This is a copy so go wild

http://www.brewersfriend.com/mash-chemistry-and-brewing-water-calculator/?id=R1NR6XX


----------

